# Master Kush



## screwdriver (Dec 11, 2007)

This is my master kush bud pic.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 11, 2007)

Bow Down to the Master!!!1

Nice Bud, Great work!!1


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Dec 12, 2007)

*Very nice mang. Is she still in flower or did you already harvest her? *


----------



## screwdriver (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for commenting.
Sorry forgot to mention that she is around 37 days into flower and she came from my current grow journal.


----------



## DLtoker (Dec 12, 2007)

Nice bud!  You should submit that into the BPOTM contest.  :aok:


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

it should swell quite a bit more then, mmmmmhmmmm.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 15, 2007)

awesome plant and a killer grow it looks like!


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Feb 22, 2008)

mmmm she looks lovely


----------



## BigTree420 (Feb 23, 2008)

beautiful! congrats lol


----------



## screwdriver (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks for the comments.

I actually harvested that bud in the first post in this thread. :hubba: 
Processes the bud in this thread.  

Smoked her and it was good.  

This bud is from a cutting of that master kush that I just harvested and put in my cooler.


----------



## morrispk (Apr 5, 2008)

Tis a good plant!


----------



## mike1245 (Jun 22, 2008)

please tell me that's nirvana's masterkush!!!!
i wanna grow it so bad.
please let me know what breeder!!
thanks


----------



## screwdriver (Jun 22, 2008)

Yes, it was nirvana's.  Wish I could of given it a better chance, but it was enjoyed.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jul 19, 2008)

screwdriver said:
			
		

> Yes, it was nirvana's.  Wish I could of given it a better chance, but it was enjoyed.



Nirvana's eh? How tall did it grow? I heard some phenos are tall and some small. I only have a micro up right now =\


----------



## captainbh420 (Nov 12, 2008)

looks tasty


----------

